# Kahr cw9 price check



## Dr. Pretorius (Oct 22, 2010)

Is this a fair price for an used Kahr?

Kahr CW 9 CW9 9mm : Semi-auto at GunBroker.com

a reply will be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

FWIW... I saw a NIB CW9 yesterday in a Mom & Pop gunstore priced at $400.
EDIT: OOOPS... I made a little mistake (please forgive... I'm old... memory ain't what it used to be)... Anyhow, upshot of this story is I decided I really wanted the NIB CW9 and went back today and ended up paying $435 + tax for it. Immediately ran 100 flawless rounds through it on the range. Accurate and Awesome. Fits my hand like a glove. Couldn't be happier about this purchase. Kahr CW9 rocks!


----------

